# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Dubai và những trải nghiệm bạn chưa từng biết đến

## hangnt

*Khám phá nét đẹp văn hóa – con người và thưởng ngoạn Dubai dưới những góc nhìn thực sự khác biệt trong mùa du lịch đẹp nhất trong năm tại thành phố này.*

Nhắc đến Dubai, người ta thường nghĩ ngay tới những cao ốc đồ sộ, những công trình kỳ vĩ và những thú vui xa xỉ của giới hoàng tộc. Thế nhưng với những người đam mê khám phá và trải nghiệm, Dubai cũng gợi nhắc vẻ đẹp huyền bí mang dấu ấn Ả rập, đến từ con người – cảnh vật và những nét đặc trưng văn hóa đầy lôi cuốn.

Trong những tháng cuối năm (từ tháng 10 đến hết tháng 12), khi những cơn gió hoang mạc bớt đi sự khô nóng và ánh nắng chói chang trở nên dịu dàng hơn, du khách khắp mọi nơi trên thế giới lại rục rịch hành trình khám phá Dubai – thành phố của những trải nghiệm kỳ thú.

*Dạo thuyền buồm Dhow trên lạch nước Dubai*

Được ngăn cách bởi lạch Dubai, thành phố được chia thành hai khu phố khác nhau, Deira Dubai và Bur Dubai, với hai phong thái hoàn toàn riêng biệt. Nếu như Bur Dubai lưu giữ những nét đẹp truyền thống Trung Đông, Deira Dubai lại mang đậm hơi thở hiện đại với những toà cao ốc và xe cộ tấp nập. Dạo thuyền buồm Dhow trên lạch nước, du khách có thể thỏa sức ngắm nhìn cảnh sắc Dubai dưới những góc nhìn đa chiều, trọn vẹn.



Dạo thuyền buồm Dhow trên lạch nước Dubai
Khi ánh đèn đường bắt đầu được bật sáng, thành phố về đêm hiện lên đẹp lung linh và huyền ảo, du khách có thể ăn tối ngay trên thuyền và thưởng thức những vũ điệu múa bụng đầy mê say.

*Thăm bảo tàng Dubai bên trong pháo đài Al Fahidi Fort*

Toạ lạc ở khu phố Bur Dubai, bảo tàng nằm giữa những bức tường thành của pháo đài Al Fahidi Fort được xây dựng vào năm 1787, đứng sừng sững như một bức tường kiên cố bảo vệ cho những giá trị văn hoá của người Dubai. Được mệnh danh là thành phố giàu sang và xa hoa nhất bậc nhất thế giới, nhưng chính quyền và người dân Dubai vẫn luôn nỗ lực gìn giữ và phát huy bản sắc văn hoá dân tộc của mình.



Quán cà phê mang phong cách vintage nằm trong lòng pháo đài Al Fahidi Fort
Trên tinh thần đó, bảo tàng Dubai đã được xây dựng trên diện tích rộng tới 4000m2, tái hiện những sự kiện lịch sử và đời sống của người dân Ả rập ngàn xưa qua những hiện vật trưng bày, những mô hình phản ánh tập quán, đời sống sinh hoạt, hoạt động canh tác, trồng trọt, chăn nuôi. Bảo tàng mở cửa các ngày trong tuần, trừ thứ 2 và Chủ Nhật.

*Lạc lối trong những khu chợ truyền thống của Dubai*

Dubai là một trong những điểm đến mua sắm hàng đầu thế giới. Thế nhưng, tạm rời xa những trung tâm mua sắm rộng lớn, xa hoa và sang trọng, bạn hãy để mình tự do lạc bước trong những khu chợ truyền thống tràn ngập hương vị và sắc màu của xứ sở Ba Tư. Những khu chợ gia vị, chợ nước hoa thơm lừng quyến rũ, những gian hàng chợ vải sặc sỡ và thậm chí là cả một khu chợ “vàng” bóng loáng những vàng bạc, đá quý cùng vô vàn món trang sức lộng lẫy, tinh xảo… tất cả làm nên một bản sắc Ả rập – Dubai không thể nào trộn lẫn.



Tham quan chợ gia vị là trải nghiệm không thể bỏ qua
Bên cạnh những điểm đến văn hóa hấp dẫn, thành phố Dubai trong những tháng cuối năm còn là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức hàng loạt hoạt động ngoài trời, các chương trình văn hóa – thể thao – nghệ thuật cực kỳ hấp dẫn cho du khách đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Kịp thời nắm bắt thị hiếu du lịch của hành khách, hãng Hàng không Emirates vừa công bố chương trình hỗ trợ thị thực nhập cảnh Dubai cho hành khách bay đến thành phố này trên các chuyến bay thẳng của hãng hàng không Emirates từ Việt Nam. Hành khách đặt vé khứ hồi từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh hoặc Hà Nội tới Dubai từ ngày 1/10- 30/11/2017 sẽ được hỗ trợ thị thực nhập cảnh miễn phí có giá trị cho các chuyến đi trong thời gian nói trên. Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ hotline 1900 1599 hoặc truy cập website: www.emirates.com/vn.

_Theo afamily_

----------

